# ASIJ vs the Montessori School of Tokyo



## mono3303

Hi to all,:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
Any one have any input on either of these schools? We may be moving to Japan and want to make sure our pre-schooler is in a good international school. He's currently attending a Montessori school right now that he does very well in so we're leaning towards the Montessori School of Tokyo. One of the things that ASIJ seems to have that MST doesn't is a more focused Japanese language development program. We will only be here for about 2 years and want our son to get as much Japanese as possible (without sending him to a Japanese school where only Japanese is spoken) We speak English and Italian at home. 

Any input comments etc would be greatly appreciated!
M


----------

